# what to do with $2000



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

i have $2000 to upgrade some stuff
i have a ABF 16v stock internals.
slightly ported and polished head.
O2A passat tranny.. have Vr gears just waiting to put in 
K26 turbo and wastegate from audi 5000
1.8T injectors, running on megasquirt.
i want to get most power this summer for $2000 in upgrades
i want a LSD for sure so thats $1000 down.
but do i get rods? injectors? water injection
lmk what you think

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm not sure how much power those bottom ends take but for the most power I would upgrade to a bigger turbo and buy some water injection. That's another $1,000 down easy.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Weiss)*

so upgrade the turbo...


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

water meth


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*

LSD, Injectors and WMI. The rods will handle the power you can make out of that turbo.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

ive got a line on a turbo.. cheap from a buddy 
so i may be able to do rods and meth injection 
how are the stock pistons.. i think there pretty good as long as the tune is done right


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_ive got a line on a turbo.. cheap from a buddy 
so i may be able to do rods and meth injection 
how are the stock pistons.. i think there pretty good as long as the tune is done right

If it's tuned properly, why would you think you _have to have _water inj.?


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_
If it's tuned properly, why would you think you _have to have _water inj.? 

cooler IAT's, free octane, always good to have a certain margin of safety.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

If you are running stock rods, that would be my first priority personally. 

What a great looking rocc man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_
cooler IAT's, free octane, always good to have a certain margin of safety.


But with a proper tune, you can achieve this margin of safety. Unless the OP is going to push crazy high psi, it really isn't needed as long as the tune is done correctly.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

thanks









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









this is what it looks like now
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4209102


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

last summer i was running 13 to 15psi
and ran a 13.9 1/4mile with street tires and no lsd


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

My money would go here, LSD, rods, injectors, water injection. Then you're ready for a bigger turbo when you have the money. 
If you shop around you'll have no trouble getting all of those. Best of luck, and just so you know... I love this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

the turbo im suppose to get is free from a buddy who works at quarry he said its off a 5.9? hes getting me part numbers. and i can make a manifold
my brother......
























he is...yellow_bunny 
look closely


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_

But with a proper tune, you can achieve this margin of safety. Unless the OP is going to push crazy high psi, it really isn't needed as long as the tune is done correctly. 

Pump gas isn't always consistent... I don't personally run WMI, but I'm thinking about it now that I'll be constantly running 23psi.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_ive got a line on a turbo.. cheap from a buddy 
so i may be able to do rods and meth injection 
how are the stock pistons.. i think there pretty good as long as the tune is done right

If you're gonna go with a bigger turbo, do rods, injectors and LSD. You can make 400whp on pump without WMI


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

rods, pistons and the hardware, that'll make the bottom able to take like 500hp or more if the assembly is dont well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
then save for a bigger turbo and injectors an crank the boost up


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (-RalleyTuned-)*

are pistons really worth the money?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

yeah they really are. a whole lot stronger, and when you get to crankin up the boost you need something that can handle a little mistake here or there. a little detonation on a stock piston will blow a hole in it, where the forged units can take a pretty hard beating. 
its just a bit more solid and can take any kind of power you throw at it


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

he wants an lsd. there is a grand so doing rods and pistons are out. i would run a bigger turbo like a gt30, bigger injectors and two aba gaskets or a spacer with my other $1000
then again there is a PG







we have them for 280 shipped then you could get rods and pistons along with the bigger turbo and injectors for 2000


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (bdcoombs)*

yah like the $2000 is coming from a mk3 im selling. 
but if i upgrade the turbo i can sell my old K26 and log manifold. 
there is nothing wrong with them and I rebuilt it myself..so im sure it wouldnt hurt getting it balanced properly.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

the way i see it is if you want to build up a big hp motor, why have a weak link in the bottom end? you want the weak link to something like the clutch of cv joints, something relatively cheap to replace. having a bullet proof bottom end is basically just extra insurance, and also allows you to meet any power goals you conjure up in the future. 
its pretty easy to swap turbos around, its alot more work to yank the motor to do pistons and replace all the parts when doing so. 
id def do an LSD, and i highly recomend the new wave trac from Autotech. but i would personally build the bottom end before changing turbos and injectors etc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_he wants an lsd. there is a grand so doing rods and pistons are out. i would run a bigger turbo like a gt30, bigger injectors and two aba gaskets or a spacer with my other $1000



Smart money would be on "building" the motor up first, why throw a bigger turbo (assuming it will be at higher boost) at a motor with stock rods? Also, if you are going to all this trouble why in the hell would you cheap out and stack stock gaskets?! If you want to run higher boost, your really going to want to build it first. That's the only way to do it right, the first time. Nothing like coming all this way, turning up the boost to 20psi and having a rod rip break and rip apart every internal moving part on the engine. Build it up man, you won't be sorry.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_








he is...yellow_bunny 
look closely

I see.... this little guy is sticking out one of his three ears!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_

Smart money would be on "building" the motor up first, why throw a bigger turbo (assuming it will be at higher boost) at a motor with stock rods? Also, if you are going to all this trouble why in the hell would you cheap out and stack stock gaskets?! If you want to run higher boost, your really going to want to build it first. That's the only way to do it right, the first time. Nothing like coming all this way, turning up the boost to 20psi and having a rod rip break and rip apart every internal moving part on the engine. Build it up man, you won't be sorry.










9A blocks are cheap


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_
9A blocks are cheap


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (Amsterdam087)*

i have an early ABA Block...
16v head


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

clean


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (SlowVRT)*

thanks.
so i will probably end up doing rods/pistons.
what turbo would you guys pick that is best priced


----------



## Graffix_MMW (May 31, 2007)

BW s362








btw. that car is very nice.










_Modified by Graffix_MMW at 3:14 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

Ad ABA rods, pistons and some fresh rings.
Then shop around for some larger injectors, and see if you can find a cheap Gt3071 with the KKK flange. You will only be a couple of hundred above your budget, money well spent


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*

i ALREADY HAVE AN EARLY ABA BOTTOM END








i have arp head studs and rod studs.
engine was fully rebuilt last winter


----------



## Graffix_MMW (May 31, 2007)

whats done to the head?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Graffix_MMW)*

Everyone forgot about upgraded FUEL INJECTORS especially if you are talking more air.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (d-bot)*

head is mildly port and polished 
stocks springs and retainers


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

im sick of seeing this car....


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

why?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_why?


He's prob jealous.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (d-bot)*

of course


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

ya jealous mabie...a bit...its nice and all...but its freaking on every forum...its worse then cancer...its a nice car and all..im just sick of seeing it LOL...and I own my own house at 21 with a rental property down the street...My assets dont depreciate or consume money..plus I have my hobby cars...thanks...
your rods will be good for about 400 hp....your a long way from meeting that goal...grab an lsd and some cams or something...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_ya jealous mabie...a bit...its nice and all...but its freaking on every forum...its worse then cancer...its a nice car and all..im just sick of seeing it LOL...and I own my own house at 21 with a rental property down the street...My assets dont depreciate or consume money..plus I have my hobby cars...thanks...
your rods will be good for about 400 hp....your a long way from meeting that goal...grab an lsd and some cams or something...

Wow! You own your own house at 21!! You are my hero!!!


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I know







lol...this is all being said in good spirit...dont assume the worst.. I said its A nice car...jeez...I dont see how someone with such a fine specimen of a car needs to know what to do with some money...i simply pointed out that jealousy isnt the center of the world when someone is tired of the same picture..go have your period already


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

just bought a Holset HX35 12cm2








and 500cc injectors


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

well you'll be needing rods/piston soon enough then


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

LSD is a must. Your motor should be good for 400hp or so as long as you tune it right. That HX35 will be a beast. You might run out of injector even with 500cc's, but you should be good until about 18psi on that turbo.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

yah i havent bought the injectors yet. my friend has them in his garage. he said $100 because he isnt using them. but i might get some bigger ones.. 
im working on ordering a head flange.. 
i got the turbo for $345cnd shipped 
it has the 12cm2 exhaust without wastegate and has Vband exhaust.
looks like i am spending $1900 at Integrated Engineering on.
Poliquin 
rods 
Je pistons 
and arp main studs
unless i can find cheaper..


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

im going to try and make a manifold 
like this and keep the turbo in the 
same positoin as the k26 so that i 
dont have to make any new boost tube. 









im also looking for a cheap place to get 3" mandrel bends. and a good muffler that will fit.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

how did you like the k26? i got one sitting here and i could pop out a manifold for it real easy..
fyi there is a place in canada that sells 16v flanges for $20, they are SUPER nice too Weir Tech i their name, i can get you their contact if you like


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

yah i just found that guy.. i need 2 one for a buddy so im waiting till he gets more made...im buying a bunch of stuff from him..
i liked the k26. just wanted more.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

buy a daily.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i have a mk4 tdi daily.. you think i drive my precious scirocco in winter


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

I would skip the 500 and go straight to 630's or something bigger.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

yah i think i might do that


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

does anyone know the size of the audi wastegates?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

some parts have arrived





























old vs new. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









on the way:
Integrated rods
Je pistons
Poliquin


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice! Are you coming to the VW track day at Cayuga?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

if its done.. when is it


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_if its done.. when is it


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4220094
June 20th


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

yah just wouldnt want to break anything before jitter bug


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

When you said your buddy had a turbo from a 5.9, I was hoping you were talking about a HX35; I want one at some point, and congrats. Curious- what is the inlet size on that thing, it looks so huge!!


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nairmac)*

my brother has a HY35 in his rabbit syncro.. 
i drove it friday and it has no trouble spooling







still get rubber with the syncro.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

im going to have fun making a manifold...... 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

i got the housing all polished now.. at work








it was a pita its so big


----------



## Yellow_bunny (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

u gonna keep up this year?


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

First off,I'd like to say,I love the car lots.
UP TO ME*****
100% get rid of that AC,and alt set up and go with the ABF one.Also would look into standalone/


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Just noticed IE rods ??? yuck.
You own a 16v,
You should deal with people who deal with them not 20v's with there **** small wrist pins








stay in contact with [email protected]


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

i got them for a good deal... whats so bad about them
and nick im going to beat you


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

and yah me and my brother were just talking about the a/c it would be cool but if i get rid of it i can run a bigger oil cooler and bigger intercooler cooler.. anyone have any ideas? small car rad?
and i have megasquirt


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

that car is going to be ridiculis.....

more serious dubs coming out of Ontario http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (instg8r)*

thanks, 
polishing sucks!
im still not done the turbo and the wastegate took forever.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

green fo' the money, gold fo' the honeys.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

haha


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_i got them for a good deal... whats so bad about them
and nick im going to beat you









Im all about the pauters in the 4cyls or eny vw for that matter







And im more then sure the IE's will be more then perfect.
but indeed,they cost more then a lung.


_Modified by mcdub at 11:03 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

so built bottom end, big turbo and MS....
what are your power and boost level goals??


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (instg8r)*

the pistons i got are really low comp.. there low comp with an aba 
but with the aba/16v it will be even lower. so lots of boost 
and if i can afford it water injection.. i have no idea what hp its going to be. i wish i dyno'd it with the k26


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

my diff has arrived


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

just orderd a 3" mandrel bend kit 
3" flex 
o2 bung 
2 3" v bands
=$300


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

Mike the turbo looks great! I had started taking the black paint off awhile ago, you did a great job in finishing it up. I see you got the V-bands you need ordered up too. Did you get them from High-tech?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (turboit)*

thanks 
im still looking for the truck the turbo cam off so i can order a v band clamp from dodge.
i started cleaning up the bay more

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

got my manifold bends
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

started my collector.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









making a short shifter

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









i pulled my head and was very happy how everything looked.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

my head, turbo and wastegate flanges are in the mail


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

nitro


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (joe'sGTI)*

what


----------



## Dub-Owner (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

This car is gonna be F-ING Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (Dub-Owner)*

thanks kurt 
cant wait to get the rods and pistons


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

my flanges came in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif woo hoo 
saturday im making the manifold.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









all im waiting for now are my rods and pistons


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: what to do with $2000 (furious GTi)*

made my manifold today 
i think i screwd up on how the runners are supose to be on a divided exhaust







oh well its staying like that now.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Get the die grinder/dremel out and clean it up.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

yep thats what im going to do at work tomorrow.. 
does anyone know if i ran the runners right for the devided exhaust?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Do you de-grease tubes before welding? Thick wall like that should weld up much cleaner even with the mig.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_yep thats what im going to do at work tomorrow.. 
does anyone know if i ran the runners right for the devided exhaust?


No, 1&4 and 2&3 is the right way to pair them. What you did is counter-productive. The firing order is 1-3-4-2, so the exhaust pulses will be interfering with eachother.
I wouldn't grind the welds either. This is an exhaust manifold, not intercooler plumbing. There will be a lot of heat/stress on the welds.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

thats good to know 
i sand blasted it today and found a couple of spots i missed. 
de burred tht insides


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd still clean the welds,and possibly re-do a few,since enyway you might have to re-start the mani.I highly suggest you make a thread in the fab section for best help.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (mcdub)*

it will be fine.
the welds are strong and penetrated good. 
i got my shifter box mounted tonight


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

will be working on it all weekend


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

Props for making your own stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (d-bot)*

thanks matt.. i got the head all stripped at work.. i will start porting it monday at lunch

















my tool box at work




















_Modified by furious GTi at 6:28 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

figured out where my wastegate will fit.. i should have just sold the audi one and bought a smaller one.. o well


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

more work tonight


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

more pics for everyone








mounting the wastegate was so much fun







but it will work
















my sweet work table







just mounted the light for porting the head








pulled the engine to








got some things on there way for this little guy
































































thats all folks


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

cant wait till all my parts arive


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

#1 im so pissed off.. these were suppose to be JE pistons and IE rods 
which is what i payed for and went there to open the box and find these....








im so mad




























so if anyone has any abf rods and pistons they want to sell..lmk
peloquin looks good.








main studs








this is nice.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

i was planing on having my bottom end all together this weekend but that guy ripped me off with the rods and pistons. luckly my brother is lending me money to buy new ones and let me pay him back.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Damn that sucks... ****ing scammers.
Since you're getting new pistons, don't go to low on the compression. anything lower than 9 or 8.5:1 is too low.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

yah i think im going to get them from IE.. i cant find a better deal then his piston/rod combos and $824.99


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

yah it sucks and now new pistons and rods are $899.99 US which is alot more than i have








but my brother orderd them for me! now i just have to come up with $1100 to pay him back
did manage to get some porting done and started to take apart the block. 
welded a 3" vband flange on the turbo to.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

parts are rolling in still.
polished the distributor








next is the intake


----------



## 16vturbo gti (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

very nice figures i an hy35 16v rocco in progress to and im getting rm's for it soon to







the o.z. fittpaldies aren't cutting it any more o ya and that is not an hy35 you have acutely an hx same compressor but different exhaust looks like a 12 or 14cm3 you can tell by the fact that the exhaust housing is held on by bolts hy is a vband clamp hy came on the autos for faster spool and hx on the standard Cummings its about equal to .75 a/r on a ported 16v it should spool from 3500 to 4500


_Modified by 16vturbo gti at 5:10 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (16vturbo gti)*

its a HX35 off some construction equipment is all i could find out. 
my brother has a hy35 on his rabbit 16v.
im going to get my rods and pistons tonight after work.








already called the machine shop and droping it off tomorrow at lunch








oh and my tranny bearings are in so my dad is getting them sunday so hopefully monday after work i can press them on with my vr 1st,2nd 3rd gears. yay


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

my brand new rods and pistons came from IE
































off to the machine shop tomorrow at lunch


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

i took my tranny all apart and all my bearings are in







so monday i hope i can press them all on
































stripped my alt to polish.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

all my bearings and seals are here for the tranny. 
my brother orderd enough for 2 trannys because we get them at cost from a friend.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

oh forgot i had these on my phone.. i went to the upolstry shop and he has almost one seat done.
















and i had these on there to.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

my seats are all done so i will post pics later


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

















got my tranny all done.. all new bearings. poliquin and ccm vr6 1st 2nd 3rd
























































































bad news is that the machine shop bored my block to big







so they found me another one but it wont be ready untill next week.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

good stuff man...this things gonna be pretty pimp...not that it wasnt before...


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

thanks toy 
hope to meet you this summer


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

got my block back and painted it up
















oil pan gasket.








bling bling tranny







wonder how long it will last








my new oil feed line.








polished and balanced crank








rods and pistons all have been clearance checked and adjusted. filed rings








comfy seat


----------



## Tree_1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice build, that's gonna be one fast Mk1 rocco.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Tree_1)*

thanks


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Damn that sucks... ****ing scammers.
Since you're getting new pistons, don't go to low on the compression. anything lower than 9 or 8.5:1 is too low.

Incorrect, with lower comp you can add more boost/volume and still run pump gas with less chance of pinking so 7.5:1 - 8.5:1 is the way to go and no it wont be a dog off boost. I have seen 9-10:1 comps with mild boost 15-20psi but that's a track/race car with $10,000 engine management, 9000-10000 rpm and race fuel.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ALLGORIMSHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALLGORIMSHOW* »_
Incorrect, with lower comp you can add more boost/volume and still run pump gas with less chance of pinking so 7.5:1 - 8.5:1 is the way to go and no it wont be a dog off boost. I have seen 9-10:1 comps with mild boost 15-20psi but that's a track/race car with $10,000 engine management, 9000-10000 rpm and race fuel. 

pinking is so much fun though LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am at 9:1...8:1 is about as low as id go..7.5 ...wowsers..possibly a tad to low formy taste...sounds like 1950's compression ratios on those old chuggers...
ON THE PLUS SIDE...looks like im joining the same boat as you man...holsets doing the test fit tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by toy_vw at 7:45 PM 5-8-2009_


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (toy_vw)*

awsome man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i got my crank in tonight. hopfully the whole thing together tomorrow . maybe evan in the car


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

i welded all the holes on the passenger side i had from my fuel filter and regulator and painted it today.. came out nice and no more holes








i moved it all to the rain tray








got the bottom end all put together
















my alt before








after about 5 hrs








got my seat brackets done.. used to be recaros.. kinda just kept cutting things off and welding


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

going to get my injectors tonight


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

got alot done today.. things are on a roll again.
only had my phone to take pictures.. kinda sucks this is the main part of the build.. 
after work i crossed the river to pick up my 630cc injectors and new boost coupler and another t clamp.








then i went to the shop and got my butt in gear.







































































got the head on and all torqued. also got it timed and put the serp belt system on.
















i would have had the exhaust manifold on and turbo but my cousin is sanding the flanges to make sure they are flat. 
my intake is getting welded where i found a crack. 
maybe it will be running by the weeked


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

more progress tonight.. im going to kill myself ive been staying at the shop till 1 every night and getting up at 7







but its so much fun








i'll let the pics to the talking but its a tight fit... EVERYTHING!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALLGORIMSHOW* »_
Incorrect, with lower comp you can add more boost/volume and still run pump gas with less chance of pinking so 7.5:1 - 8.5:1 is the way to go and no it wont be a dog off boost. I have seen 9-10:1 comps with mild boost 15-20psi but that's a track/race car with $10,000 engine management, 9000-10000 rpm and race fuel. 


It's pointless to go 7.5-8.5:1. 9:1 is good on a 16v. My friend runs 25psi on pump gas on a 9:1 motor, made 480whp, I run 23psi on 9.4:1 made 400whp. It's all in the tuning. It's pointless to lower the compression and throw more boost at the motor on a turbo that is most efficient in the 20psi range. The higher compression motor will spool quicker and make more power at the same boost.

Mikey the car's looking good, keep up the late nighters and get it done, summer is here. I'll see you @ Cayuga when I get my 16vT back on the road


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

thanks... cant wait to drive it







and beat the piss out of it


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

car is looking great dude! keep at those late nights you are busting ass on this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that thing looks like a monster in that bay i love it


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

doing great dude, looks to be a beast.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

thanks, wont get much done tonight.. its g/f hang out time







but i have to work on her jetta


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

working on it tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

i have a shield for the turbo and im going to try and take an alunimum shield from a mk3 and mold it to my firewall.
pics from tonight.. 3" exhaust on a mk1 = fun
















these are so nice
















my couzin helped me and made the locking leavers work


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

it runs!


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

last weekend was crazy we got kicked out of our shop because the owner didnt have insurance for us so we were moving all weekend. but my brother drove his vr rabbit home my other buddy got his rabbit 16v on itbs running and i got mine running


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Damn that sucks dude, but congrats on getting your car running, lemme know if you need a tune








Are u gonna have it ready for CSCS?


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

its running supper rich rite now because we didnt switch anything in the megasquirt for the big 630cc injectors so tonight were hoping to.








































then had to get my friends mk2 rolling.








got my other friends rabbit 16v on itbs fired up so we could move it








loaded my tools


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

got the car running half decent tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks to my brother.
my buddy gave me this slim fan. it fits so much better in there than the stock one.
my welds look like crap i dont know why but it works. i still have to put the interior back in for the show on sunday.
































oil cooler, intercooler cooler and rad
















last year i had this restricted to 5/8 hose now i switched it all to 3/4








this is not fun and will probubly rub.
















gonna sound like a sleeper. all you will hear is the turbo. no wastegate noise


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *furious GTi* »_my welds look like crap i dont know why but it works. 

Try using wire brush and use brake cleaner, so there is no grease. Do that right before welding it.


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RedDevil)*

yah i figured that after... there was probubly a oil coating on it


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (furious GTi)*

noce progress so far dude.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*

thanks


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

god damn i love your rocco man! nice work you guys are awesome!


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

thanks again. i wish there was more build threads like mine.


----------



## 16vturbo gti (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: (furious GTi)*

there will be soon! im going to get some pics of my rocco up with the hy35 on it its up to 350 whp going to build a motor soon and going with an 02a traney so i can get it up to 400 whp


----------

